# Wolf Eyes Boxer 24w - with BEAMSHOTS !!



## iNDiGLo (Nov 19, 2006)

Got the *Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W* today and i have to say i am very impressed.
The thing feels very nice and balanced in the hand and only gets warm during extended use.
To me the one feature that makes this light a keeper is the focusable beam.
You don't have to worry about a donut or dead spot in the center of the beam.

I took 4 outside shots with a locked whitebalance. Pic 1 is a tight focus.
Pic 2 is a wide focus but tight enough to not show the donut. ditto with shots 3 and 4.

I love this light. :rock:























 iNDiGLo


----------



## lucio (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Boxer 24w*

yeah,that would be really interesting.

hope the wolf eyes doesn't throw very well,cause i just bought a powerlight and having around a flashlight with pretty the same throw with less than a half the dimension of the powerlight would force me to buy a boxer too


----------



## iNDiGLo (Nov 23, 2006)

*Beamshots baby!!!*

:duck:


----------



## LEDcandle (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice beamshots!! Focusable no less eh?

Lucio, when another flashlight is only half the size, it probably sacrifices runtime/brightness. In this case I think its runtime, since both are rated 24w.

What's the runtime on the boxer?


----------



## iNDiGLo (Nov 23, 2006)

According to www.wolf-eyes.com it is 1,800 lumens for 60 minutes.

:naughty:


----------



## LEDcandle (Nov 23, 2006)

Ah ok, as expected, half the runtime of the AE... so it depends on your needs. I believe there's the AE shorty for a smaller form factor but its still not nearly as short as the wolf-eyes. I think the boxer is a good buy if it's really putting out that spec and runtime.

Reviews of the AE24 seem to indicate its visual output is nearer to 35w HIDs instead of 24, even though the lumen claim is *only* 1300. There might be one of those megalight comparisons between the AE and boxer, but I don't remember off-hand. 

add: 
http://home.earthlink.net/~kenshiro2/24w/24comp.html
An old review on Kenshiro's site compares a Wolf-eyes Shark 24w (which also claims 1800 lumen/60 mins) to the AE and it is dominated. If the boxer uses the same setup as the Shark, I'm afraid it's not in the AE's class actually. But understandable since its really soo much smaller.


----------



## Lurveleven (Nov 23, 2006)

Do you have other HIDs or hot-wires to compare it against?

I really like that you have a battery magazine instead of a battery pack, that will make it much easier to get replacement cells when that becomes necessary.

Sigbjoern


----------



## Secur1 (Nov 23, 2006)

All we need now is a side by side shoot out between this and the Microfire K2000R cause i think that the closest direct competitor.


----------



## NAW (Nov 23, 2006)

So iNDiGLo,

how does the Boxer compare to your AE (if you still have it)? 

:candle:


----------



## iNDiGLo (Nov 23, 2006)

In my opinion the Boxer is all around better. I like the fact that it is a smaller form factor, it has the ability to focus the light so you can quickly go from spot to flood, i like the non donut issue commonly associated with hids, i like that there are virtually no annoying artifacts in the beam.

Mike at Pacific Tactical was very helpful in helping me decide on this light and is a top notch guy and i would recommed this light to anyone.


----------



## depusm12 (Nov 23, 2006)

Does it have costant on or clicky on/momentary switch? How long does it take to start up?


----------



## iNDiGLo (Nov 23, 2006)

This light has a clicky built into the end of the tailcap. With HID bulbs it is not recommended to use the light in a momentary on/off fashion because it will reduce the life of the bulb.

Last night i timed the lights startup time to the point where i felt like the light was at maximum brightness and i estimated it at 30 seconds. Some will say it starts up quicker and it will get fired up to useable light within 10-15 seconds but for the "full tilt boogie" you need 30 seconds. YMMV

Now go buy one. Your wallet will thank you.


----------



## lucio (Nov 23, 2006)

iNDiGLo said:


> This light has a clicky built into the end of the tailcap. With HID bulbs it is not recommended to use the light in a momentary on/off fashion because it will reduce the life of the bulb.
> 
> Last night i timed the lights startup time to the point where i felt like the light was at maximum brightness and i estimated it at 30 seconds. Some will say it starts up quicker and it will get fired up to useable light within 10-15 seconds but for the "full tilt boogie" you need 30 seconds. YMMV
> 
> Now go buy one. Your wallet will thank you.



useable? u mean that before 10-15 seconds the output light is almost useless?

if u take a look at the runtime plot of the ae: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/aelight_pl24.htm
u'll see that it starts at 76%/77%,does it mean that it gives a useable light just from the moment that u press "on"(ok,u have to twist in that light )?

do u think guys that this light is better than the old shark II talking about throw and overall output?
it would be amazing if so,cause they would have riduced the size and improved the amount of light...


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 24, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> Ah ok, as expected, half the runtime of the AE... so it depends on your needs. I believe there's the AE shorty for a smaller form factor but its still not nearly as short as the wolf-eyes. I think the boxer is a good buy if it's really putting out that spec and runtime.
> 
> Reviews of the AE24 seem to indicate its visual output is nearer to 35w HIDs instead of 24, even though the lumen claim is *only* 1300. There might be one of those megalight comparisons between the AE and boxer, but I don't remember off-hand.
> 
> ...



The PL24 is unforunately not even close to the 35 watters.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/140922

Mac


----------



## LEDcandle (Nov 24, 2006)

Ah yes, I know that thread. Anyway, Kenshiro did mention 
"So, how does the best 24W compare to 35W? As I mentioned above, the AE Powerlight might actually be competitive with the Razorlight at 35W. But with the X990 or Polarion, not a chance"

It's just that he did say it could compare with some 35w. In any case, if the Boxer is using the same setup as the SharkII, then its not really up to the better 24watters. But I really like the small form factor!


----------



## petersmith6 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dear Santa
i would love one of these light if they had better runtime,cant you make one longer and put a bigger battery pack in? 120 mins minimum.180 ideal so i would only need to swap power packs once.


----------



## monkeyboy (Dec 3, 2006)

petersmith6 said:


> Dear Santa
> i would love one of these light if they had better runtime,cant you make one longer and put a bigger battery pack in? 120 mins minimum.180 ideal so i would only need to swap power packs once.


 
There's always the wolfeyes shark 2 24W but that only lasts 90mins and has bad reviews.

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-17-6025

Also the 24W AE power light which lasts 110 mins but it's quite a bit wider than the wolfeyes.

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=38-39-6067


----------



## larryk (Dec 3, 2006)

I would love to see comparison beam shots against the MicroFire 24 watt and the AE PL 24 watt.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey iNDiGLo :kewlpics: 



larryk said:


> I would love to see comparison beam shots against the MicroFire 24 watt and the AE PL 24 watt.


Hi larryk,
Mac did a review, here's the link https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/123549&highlight=warrior


----------



## larryk (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Mike, Sorry, I meant to say, I would love to see comparison beam shots ( of the Wolf-Eyes 24 watt Boxer ) against the MicroFire 24 watt and the AE PL 24 watt.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2006)

larryk said:


> Hi Mike, Sorry, I meant to say, I would love to see comparison beam shots ( of the Wolf-Eyes 24 watt Boxer ) against the MicroFire 24 watt and the AE PL 24 watt.


Hi larryk, 
Yes I would like to see all three together as well! I did compare the Boxer 24W to the PL24 and output was pretty close with the Boxer having a nicer beam due to the light stipple in the reflector.


----------



## john2551 (Dec 28, 2006)

Indiglo,

Have you tested the runtime to be the 60 minutes that the manufacturer claims? Because when the K2000R was introduced it "claimed" 60 minutes, then later "claimed" 50 minutes but then was tested & only ran about 40-45 minutes.

Regards,

john





iNDiGLo said:


> This light has a clicky built into the end of the tailcap. With HID bulbs it is not recommended to use the light in a momentary on/off fashion because it will reduce the life of the bulb.
> 
> Last night i timed the lights startup time to the point where i felt like the light was at maximum brightness and i estimated it at 30 seconds. Some will say it starts up quicker and it will get fired up to useable light within 10-15 seconds but for the "full tilt boogie" you need 30 seconds. YMMV
> 
> Now go buy one. Your wallet will thank you.


----------

